# Install XBMC on Macbook Air



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Any instructions in how to install XBMC on Macbook Air ?

What is the best stable file of XBMC to use and where I could download it ?

Is it I need to download a dmg extension file to install ?

How do I install the hub wizard on it after I intall it ?

Is it I can install via fusion site directory or use a zip file to do that like in Windows PC or Android tablet ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave you links previously to XBMC you will find the answers there.


----------

